# Operation Bolero



## JCMRANGER (Sep 11, 2006)

Just wanted to say hi to all the members. I found this site while answering a question about my uncles B-17. He was killed May 10,1944, on a mission to Werner Neustadt. And I thought this was a good site to let everyone know about my group at Welcome to Operation Bolero.org it's great to see all these people interested in aviation of all kinds. Keep 'Em Flying and Bring 'Em Home. Joe Meyers


----------



## evangilder (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome, Joe.


----------

